# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Funchal

## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends,

I will be posting as a tribute, some postcards from the graceful N/M " Funchal" sincer her first times, when she was launched as a pure cargo / passenger liner that would connect the Portuguese archipelagos of Madeira / Azores with Lisbon.

*Her history:*

_Funchal_ was built in 1961 for the Portuguese line Empresa Insulana de Navegacao Lisboa, and was used on the Lisbon-Azores-Madeira route. 

She was originally named from the city of Funchal, capital of Madeira, and till nowadays she carries on her bow the crest/coat of arms from Funchal city.

She was used as a reefer cargo/pax ship mainly to export bananas, fish from Madeira and pineapple and Azores respectively to the Portuguese mainland.

She was reconditioned as a fulltime cruise ship in 1973, when her steam turbines were replaced by diesels.

In 1974 _Funchal_ was transferred, along with other surviving Portuguese passenger liners, to CTM (Companhia Portuguesa de Transportes Maritimos). 

Her exterior profile has changed little, with only a small extra deck added over the stern, and large tenders now carried in front of the bridge (since removed). 

_Funchal_ is 9846grt in size, 501 ft long and carries 402 passengers. 

She is currently owned by Arcalia Shipping, Panama, and has been marketed as International Cruises and Classic International Cruises a company whose owner Patomianos family.

*Technical Details:-*

IMO - 5124162
MMSI - 255971000
Flag - Portugal [MAR]
Registry Port - Madeira
Call Sign - CSBM
Construction - 1961 /Helsingor Skipsvaerft og Maskinbyggeri, Denmark.
GRT - 90563 t
LOA - 154,60 m
Breadth - 19,05 m
Draft - 6,50 m
Air Draft- 9,15 m
Original cargo capacity - 3.483 m3
Engines - 2 Motors Diesel Stork-Werkpoor
Power - 10.000 BHP
Speed - 16 Knots
Electricity - 220 V, 50 Hz
Pax - 651
Main decks- Navigators, Promenade, Azores, Madeira, Algarve, Estoril.
Cabins - 241

So, after all she has a strong relationship with “Greece” and rumors say that she is definitely Patomiano's favorite ship... 

Postcards shown as:-

1) N/M Funchal - official shipyard postcard ( preview)

2) N/M Funchal - official company advertising postcard ( preview)

3) N/M Funchal - official company B & W postcard ( shows ship during her first sea trials)

4) N/M Funchal - official company postcard of the N/M Funchal in… Funchal, Madeira her namesake city. 

One of my favorite postcards ever, it's made by J. Arthur Dixon, U.K., ordered by Insulana de Navegacao.

5) N/M Funchal - official company postcard showing in all plenitude her graceful lines, with a splendid white hull livery. She has definitely pure yacht lines-design !!!

Enjoy!!!  :Razz:   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Funchal-01.jpg

Funchal02.jpg

Funchal03.jpg

Funchal-05.jpg

Funchal 6.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου το FUNCHAL!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54808

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54810

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54811

----------


## mastrokostas

> Σήμερα στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου το FUNCHAL!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54808
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54810
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54811


Ένα από τα λίγα τέτοια σκαριά που έχουν απομείνει !Σ ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες .
Το Σάββατο περνά από Πειραιά !

----------


## stratoscy

Πολύ ωραίο βαπόρι και μπράβο που του κάνατε δικό του θέμα.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Ένα από τα λίγα τέτοια σκαριά που έχουν απομείνει !Σ ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες .
> Το Σάββατο περνά από Πειραιά !


 Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!Πραγματικά ενα απο τα όμορφα σκαριά που δεν πρόκειται να ξανα κατασκευαστούν!!!Πρώτη φορά ηρθε φέτος κ αλοιμονό μου να μην το αποθανάτιζα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FUNCHAL ενα πρωινο στην ροτα για τον πειραια


IMG_8915.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Υπάρχει και άλλο θέμα για το ίδιο καράβι εδώ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...hlight=FUNCHAL 
που άνοιξε ο φίλος ship's agent τον Μάρτιο του 2009. Μήπως πρέπει να συμπτυχθούν σε ένα?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

[QUOTE=BEN BRUCE;288693]FUNCHAL ενα πρωινο στην ροτα για τον πειραια

Και προφανώς, από την ανεμόσκαλα που φαίνεται, περιμένει τον πιλότο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστα πιλοτο περιμενε.Αυτο που ηθελε να σημειωσω ειναι οτι ολα τα δανεζικα αυτης της περιοδου ειχαν τα ιδια παραθυρα στην γεφυρα.Αnna V. , thalis ,atlantis κ.α. ειναι μερικα παραδειγματα

----------


## Tasos@@@

> FUNCHAL ενα πρωινο στην ροτα για τον πειραια
> 
> 
> IMG_8915.JPG


Τρομερη φωτο φιλε Ben

----------


## SOLSTICE

ΤΟ FUNCHAL ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ 5/9/09.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα απο τα τελευταια παλια πλοια που υπαρχουν ακομη, το *Funchal*

IMG_2506.JPG

IMG_2505.JPG

IMG_2508.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα, οι δύο πρώτες φωτογραφίες δεν είναι από το Funchal αλλά είναι ένα από τα πρώην Istra (Astra, Astra I, Nautilus2000, Arion) που το αγόρασε η Arcalia και αφού μετασκευάστηκε εκτεταμένα ονομάστηκε και ταξιδεύει μέχρι και σήμερα σαν Arion, ή το αδερφάκι του Dalmacija που διαλύθηκε πρόσφατα στην Ινδία. Χωρίς να μπορώ να διαβάσω το όνομα στην πλώρη βλέπω ότι είναι μακρύ οπότε μπορεί να είναι αυτό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Νικόλα, οι δύο πρώτες φωτογραφίες δεν είναι από το Funchal αλλά είναι ένα από τα πρώην Istra (Astra, Astra I, Nautilus2000, Arion) που το αγόρασε η Arcalia και αφού μετασκευάστηκε εκτεταμένα ονομάστηκε και ταξιδεύει μέχρι και σήμερα σαν Arion, ή το αδερφάκι του Dalmacija που διαλύθηκε πρόσφατα στην Ινδία. Χωρίς να μπορώ να διαβάσω το όνομα στην πλώρη βλέπω ότι είναι μακρύ οπότε μπορεί να είναι αυτό. 
> 
> πηγή shipsnostalgia


Μετά από ψάξιμο είναι το Dalmacija. Δες το σινιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα που πρέπει να είναι της Croatian Cruise Line η οποία είχε δημιουργηθεί από την θυγατρική Uljanik Ship Management των ναυπηγείων που το έκτισαν (Brodogradiliste Uljanik) όταν αγόρασαν το πλοίο το 2001.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Καλά νέα για τους φίλους του κλασσικού καραβιού. Αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκεται στη Λισαβώνα σε ένα φιλόδοξο πρόγραμμα ανάπλασης και μοντερνοποίησης του καραβιού που θα του χαρίσει αρκετά ακόμα χρόνια ζωής με πλέον μαύρο χρώμα στην γάστρα του όπως γεννήθηκε.

Great news for all fans of the classic vessel Funchal. Currently, she is undergoing a major refit at Lisbon which will prolong considerably her life and will reappear with a new black paintjob on her hull, just like in the befinnings of her career. More info here:

http://maritimematters.com/2011/03/f...or-the-future/

FUNCHAL-2011.jpg

πηγή maritimematters

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό τότε που ο φίλος TSS QAM έγραφε το προηγούμενο μήνυμα, το καραβάκι παραμένει δεμένο. Η ανακαίνιση που ξεκίνησε στο τέλος του 2010, εγκαταλείφθηκε στα μέσα του 2011 και το καράβι εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες δεν έχει ούτε το ελάχιστο πλήρωμα που το φρόντιζε.
Μια λυπηρή φωτογραφία _εδώ_ το δείχνει πως είναι τώρα στη Λισσαβώνα.

Αλλά ας το δούμε τη δεκαετία του '70 στη Βενετία, όταν έκανε κρουαζιέρες με τα σινιάλα της πορτογαλικής Cia. Portuguesa de Transportes Maritimos, πριν το πάρει ο Ποταμιάνος.

Funchal Venice.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ομορφο βαπορι,χωρις μετασκευη,μοιαζει και με τον <δικο> μας Οδυσσεα που πρεπει να ηταν στην ιδια εταιρεια αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παρα πολυ ομορφο βαπορι,χωρις μετασκευη,μοιαζει και με τον <δικο> μας Οδυσσεα που πρεπει να ηταν στην ιδια εταιρεια αν δεν κανω λαθος


Όχι ο OΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ είχε κτιστεί στην Ισπανία γιά Βραζιλιάνους.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η δεκαετία του 60 ήταν ιδιαίτερα ανθηρή για την επιβατηγό ναυτιλία της Πορτογαλίας. Οι τρεις μεγαλύτερες εταιρίες της παραλάμβαναν από ένα νεότευκτο καράβι που θα αποτελούσε τη ναυαρχίδα της κάθε μίας: Η Cia Colonial παραλάμβανε το Infante Dom Henrique, η Cia Nacional το Principe Perfeito, και η Empresa Insulana de Navegacao το μικρότερο Funchal. Σκοπός της εταιρίας του ήταν να το δρομολογήσει από την Λισαβώνα στη γραμμή του αρχιπελάγους της ημι-αυτόνομης Μαδεϊρα και των Αζορών. Όλοι πίστευαν ότι το συμβόλαιο ναυπήγησης του νέου καραβιού θα πήγαινε σε πορτογαλικά ναυπηγεία αλλά τελικά κατέληξε στα ναυπηγεία της Δανίας Helsingor Skibsvoerft og Maskinbyggeri στο Elsinore. Η ναυπήγησή του ξεκίνησε τον Ιούλιο του 1960, και η καθέλκυσή του έγινε στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου του 1961. Το καράβι αν και μικρότερο από τα άλλα δύο νεότευκτα, έδινε την εντύπωση μεγαλύτερου σε μέγεθος και είχε εκτόπισμα 9.824 τόνους, μήκος 153 μέτρα, χωρητικότητα 500 περ. Επιβατών (80 Αʼ Θέσης, 156 Αʼ Τουριστικής, 164 Βʼ Τουριστικής, και 100 επιβάτες καταστρώματος άνευ καμπίνας), 2 ατμοστρόβιλους Parsons 12.250 ίππων που κινούσαν με διπλούς μειωτήρες δύο προπέλες με ταχύτητα 20 knots (max. 23). Είχε τρία αμπάρια για την φόρτωση εμπορευμάτων καθώς και χώρους ψύξης φρούτων και λαχανικών αλλά και ένα μικρό γκαραζάκι για την φόρτωση λίγων αυτοκινήτων. Το καράβι που φορούσε την παραδοσιακή μαύρη φορεσιά του Ατλαντικού, είχε πολύ μοντέρνες γραμμές για την δεκαετία 60, οι υπερκατασκευές του ήταν από αλουμίνιο, διέθετε πισίνα, σταθερωτήρες, πλήρη κλιματισμό, και οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι, ιδίως της Αʼ Θέσης, ήταν καλυμμένοι από μεγάλες επιφάνειες ξύλου που έδιναν την εντύπωση ιδιωτικού γιώτ. Οι καμπίνες της Αʼ Θέσης όπως και της Αʼ Τουριστικής είχαν όλες ατομικό WC και ντους, ενώ της Βʼ Τουριστικής μοιραζόντουσαν ανά δύο καμπίνες ένα ενδιάμεσο WC με ντουσιέρα. Παραδόθηκε στην E.I.N τον Οκτώβριο του 1961 και το παρθενικό του ταξίδι το έκανε στις 4 Νοεμβρίου. Εκτός από την συνηθισμένη γραμμή έκανε και αρκετά ταξίδια προς την Τενερίφη των Καναρίων νήσων. Από το 1969 το καράβι άρχισε δειλά τις πρώτες του κρουαζιέρες από το Σαουθάμπτον προς τα νησιά του Ατλαντικού και ήταν ίσως το πρώτο που ξεκίνησε το ρεύμα των κρουαζιερών με προορισμό τα νησιά των Καναρίων και Αζορών. Το 1969 όμως ήταν και η χρονιά που αυξήθηκαν τα προβλήματα με τα καζάνια του πλοίου που ξεκίνησαν τρία χρόνια νωρίτερα και λίγα χρόνια μετά λίγο έλειψαν να ντροπιάσουν το εθνικό κύρος της Πορτογαλίας. Το καράβι ήδη από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας 60 εκτελούσε χρέη Προεδρικής θαλαμηγού και ήταν το επίσημο σκάφος των επίσημων επισκέψεων του εκάστοτε Προέδρου της Πορτογαλίας. Το 1968 έκανε επίσημες επισκέψεις στις Αζόρες, την Μαδέϊρα, την Ακτή του Πράσινου Ακρωτηρίου, Την Γουϊνέα και την Βραζιλία. Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1972 μετέφερε τον Πρόεδρο και την ακολουθία του πάλι στο Ρίο ντε Τζανέϊρο της Βραζιλίας για τον εορτασμό των 150 ετών ανεξαρτησίας της Βραζιλίας από την Πορτογαλία μεταφέροντας δε και την στάχτη του άλλοτε Βασιλιά της Πορτογαλίας Pedro και πρώτου Αυτοκράτορα της Βραζιλίας. Το καράβι παρουσίασε προβλήματα με τις τουρμπίνες του εν πλω στον Ατλαντικό και έφτασε λίγη μόλις ώρα πριν ξεκινήσουν οι εκδηλώσεις του εορτασμού. Στην Πορτογαλία ξύπνησαν μνήμες πριν από 50 χρόνια στα 100 χρόνια τότε της ανεξαρτησίας της Βραζιλίας, όταν μία παρόμοια επίσκεψη Προέδρου της Πορτογαλίας με άλλο επίσημο καράβι κατέληξε σε εθνική ντροπή όταν χάλασε μεσοπέλαγα και έφτασε τελικά στην Βραζιλία αρκετές ημέρες μετά την ημέρα Ανεξαρτησίας. Με την επιστροφή του στην Πορτογαλία έκανε μερικές ακόμα κρουαζιέρες μετά από επισκευές αλλά ήταν πλέον εμφανές ότι οι μηχανές του έπρεπε να αντικατασταθούν και οδηγήθηκε στο ¶μστερνταμ όπου τοποθετήθηκαν δύο 9κύλινδρες ντιζελομηχανές Werkspoor συν. ισχύος 10.000 ίππων που του έδιναν υπηρ. ταχύτητα 16 knots (max.18). Επίσης, κατά την διάρκεια της αντικατάστασης των μηχανών, δημιουργήθηκε μία επιπλέον υπερκατασκευή μπρος από την τσιμινιέρα για την στέγαση ηλεκτρογεννητριών και άλλου ηλεκτρομηχανικού εξοπλισμού. Ήδη, η εταιρία του είχε αποφασίσει την αλλαγή ρόλου του σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο και ξεκίνησε κρουαζιέρες προς τα νησιά του Ατλαντικού τον Ιούνιο του 1973 με αφετηρία το Ντόβερ της Αγγλίας και το Ζεεμπρύγκε του Βελγίου αλλά και την Μεσόγειο μέχρι την Τουρκία πριν αλλάξει στη καθιερωμένη λευκή φορεσιά των κρουαζιερόπλοιων. Τον Δεκέμβριο αλλάζει πρόγραμμα και με αφετηρία το Ρίο ντε Τζανέϊρο κάνει κρουαζιέρες κατά μήκος των ακτών της Ν. Αμερικής αλλά το 1974 η εταιρία του εμφανίζει σοβαρά οικονομικά προβλήματα και συγχωνεύεται με την άλλη κρατική Cia Colonial στην νέα Cia Portuguesa de Transportes Maritimos (CPTM). Το νέο σινιάλο του είναι δύο μπλε ρίγες με μία φαρδιά κίτρινη φάσα σε κόκκινη τσιμινιέρα, και συνεχίζει τις κρουαζιέρες του από Αγγλία προς τα νησιά του Ατλαντικού με την CPTM. Οι νέες μηχανές του όμως του δημιουργούν και πάλι προβλήματα με επισκευή τους στην Λισαβώνα τον χειμώνα 1975-76 όπως και τον Μάϊο του 1983 κατά την διάρκεια δοκιμαστικών στον ποταμό Τάγο της Πορτογαλίας όπου και οδηγείται και πάλι στο ¶μστερνταμ για εκτεταμένες επισκευές. Από το 1976 κάνει κρουαζιέρες ναυλωμένο από τον Σουηδικό tour operator Fritidskryss στη Σκανδιναβία με λιμάνι αφετηρίας το Γκέτεμπουργκ της Σουηδίας. Τον χειμώνα συνεχίζει με πολλές όμως διακοπές το πρόγραμμα των κρουαζιερών στην Νότιο Αμερική μέχρι το 1985 που ακυρώνεται η ναύλωσή του από τον tour operator της Πορτογαλίας Viagens Abreu. To 1985 όμως η CPTM διαλύεται, και το καράβι καταλήγει στην εταιρία Great Warwick Inc.που ήταν ένα σχήμα συνεργασίας της Σουηδικής Fritidskryss με την νεοεμφανιζόμενη εταιρία της οικογένειας Γεωργίου Π. Ποταμιάνου Arcalia Shipping. Με σημαία Παναμά και με νέο σινιάλο την κίτρινη τσιμινιέρα με γαλάζια μπάντα και την διαχείριση της Arcalia (όπως και το έτερο πορτογαλικό καράβι Vasco Da Gama πρώην Infante Dom Henrique) συνεχίζει τις κρουαζιέρες του όπως και πριν στη Σκανδιναβία από το Γκέτεμπουρκ, στα νησιά του Ατλαντικού από αγγλικά λιμάνια και την Ν. Αμερική τον χειμώνα. Επίσης, πολύ συχνά ναυλώνεται από αρκετούς tour operators για έκτακτες κρουαζιέρες τσάρτερ. Τον Ιανουάριο του 1990 συνέβη ένα παράξενο ατύχημα κατά την διάρκεια θυελλωδών ανέμων. Στο καράβι φυλασσόταν μία ανταλλακτική προπέλα η οποία κατά την διάρκεια της σφοδρής θαλασσοταραχής λύθηκε από την βάση της, έπεσε πάνω στα τοιχώματα τρυπώντας την εξωτερική λαμαρίνα του κήτους του καραβιού, και χρειάστηκε να δεξαμενιστεί στο Γκέτεμπουργκ για επισκευές. Την ίδια εποχή τοποθετήθηκαν δύο μεγάλα τέντερς στην πλώρη για την γρήγορη αποβίβαση των επιβατών στις εκδρομές, και στα πλαίσια αναβάθμισης της πυρασφάλειας του πλοίου οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι διαμορφώνονται σε μία ενιαία θέση με καμπίνες για 442 επιβάτες. Το 1993 προεκτείνεται το χαμηλότερο πρυμιό κατάστρωμα της υπερκατασκευής κάτω από την πισίνα. Το 1996 η Fritidskryss αποφάσισε να αποσυρθεί από το σχήμα και το πλοίο παρέμεινε με μόνη ιδιοκτήτρια την Arcalia και με την διαχείριση της θυγατρικής της Classic International Cruises. Το 1997 έγιναν εκτεταμένες εργασίες διαμόρφωσης των εσωτερικών χώρων του καραβιού ώστε να συμμορφωθεί στις προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας SOLAS 1997 όπου αφαιρέθηκαν δυστυχώς αρκετές επιφάνειες ξύλου και καθρέφτη που χάριζαν μία μεγαλοπρεπή πολυτέλεια στο μικρό πλοίο αλλά παρόλα αυτά οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι παρέμειναν ζεστοί και άνετοι. Με την μετασκευή αυτή προεκτάθηκε και το κατάστρωμα της πρύμης γύρω από την πισίνα με την δημιουργία μεγάλου χώρου ηλιοθεραπείας γύρω από την πισίνα. Επίσης, το ανοικτό κατάστρωμα πιο κάτω καλύφθηκε και κατασκευάστηκαν επιπλέον καμπίνες επιβατών με ένα γυμναστήριο κατάπρυμα. Η νέα χωρητικότητα ανεβαίνει στους 550 επιβάτες η οποία όμως συνήθως περιορίζεται στους 480-490 ώστε να διατηρείται η ατμόσφαιρα ενός γιώτ-κρουαζιερόπλοιου. Αλλάζει επίσης σινιάλα αποκτώντας μία κατάλευκη τσιμινιέρα με το μπλε λογότυπο της CIC, και αλλάζει πάλι σε Πορτογαλική σημαία με νηολόγιο Funchal, Μαδέϊρας. Εκτός από τις συνηθισμένες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Ατλαντικού και ευρωπαϊκούς προορισμούς, την δεκαετία του 2000 πρόσθεσε στο πρόγραμμα των χειμερινών κρουαζιερών πολυήμερη κρουαζιέρα στη Μεσόγειο που κατέληγε μέσω Σουέζ στην Αυστραλία και από εκεί με βάση το Freemantle, κρουαζιέρες γύρω από την Αυστραλία και τα κοντινά νησιά του Ειρηνικού, επιστρέφοντας στην Ευρώπη την άνοιξη. Τον χειμώνα του 2010 έγιναν αρκετές αλλαγές στους εσωτερικούς χώρους για να συμμορφωθεί στις αυστηρότερες προδιαγραφές SOLAS 2010. Ξηλώθηκαν αρκετές καμπίνες και χτίστηκαν νέες στη θέση τους καθώς και νέα σαλόνια πλώρα με την κατάργηση των πλωριών αμπαριών και την αφαίρεση του φορτο-εκφορτωτικού εξοπλισμού, και στη συνέχεια επέστρεψε στις κρουαζιέρες του. Toν Σεπτέμβριο του 2010 έδεσε και πάλι στη Λισαβώνα για να ολοκληρωθεί η Βʼφάση εργασιών στους υπόλοιπους χώρους του καραβιού, ώστε να συμμορφωθεί πλήρως στους κανονισμούς SOLAS 2010. Λίγους μήνες μετά οι εργασίες σταμάτησαν λόγω οικονομικών δυσκολιών της εταιρίας του η οποία με τον θάνατο του ιδρυτή της Γ. Π. Ποταμιάνου πέρυσι τον Ιούνιο, σταμάτησε την δραστηριότητά της με τα καράβια της κατασχεμένα σε διάφορα λιμάνια της Ευρώπης. Το μέλλον του δυστυχώς διαγράφεται σκοτεινό γιατί με την υλοποίηση μόνον 20% των εργασιών συμμόρφωσης στον κανονισμό SOLAS 2010, είναι ασύμφορη η όποια ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν την ηλικία του καραβιού και την περιορισμένη χωρητικότητά του σε επιβάτες. Σύντομα μάλλον θα αποχαιρετήσουμε το πλοίο με το όμορφο σχήμα που θυμίζει έντονα μεγάλη θαλαμηγό.

Με την αρχική του μαύρη φορεσιά μετά την πρώτη μετασκευή του

FUNCHAL_60_s2.jpg 

Με τα σινιάλα της CPTM και την λευκή φορεσιά

Funchal_CPTM.jpg 

Με τα παλιά σινιάλα της Arcalia

Funchal_in_fjord.jpg

Με την σημερινή του μορφή και την «χτισμένη» πρύμη παροπλισμένο στη Λισαβώνα

FUNCHAL_LAID_UP.jpg 
Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, shipspotting

----------


## mastrokostas

Δυστυχώς τα μικρά παλιά βαπόρια δεν μπορούν να αντέξουν τον ανταγωνισμό των μεγαθήριων ! Είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι ,οι παροχές στα νέα κρουαζιερόπλοια είναι πολλές και πολυτελείς . Είναι και το κόστος συντήρησης ένα θέμα ..... οπότε θα δούμε και τα λίγα εναπομείναντα θα μας αφήνουν!
ΥΓ: Άλλη μια πανέμορφη παρουσίαση του καλού μας φίλου QAM !!!

----------


## despo

Αφου πρώτα συγχαρώ τον φίλο Queen Anna Maria για το υπέροχο αφιέρωμα στο πλοίο, το οποίο παρ'ολες τις μετασκευές διατηρούσε την όψη του κλασικού οικογενειακού κρουαζιερόπλοιου. Προσωπικά πίστευα οτι η εταιρεία αυτή δηλ. η Classic απευθυνόμενη σε ένα συγκεκριμένο κοινό, θα μπορούσε να διατηρήσει το στόλο της.Φαίνεται ομως οτι ο θάνατος του ιδρυτή της έφερε δυστυχώς τα πάνω-κάτω...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αφου πρώτα συγχαρώ τον φίλο Queen Anna Maria για το υπέροχο αφιέρωμα στο πλοίο, το οποίο παρ'ολες τις μετασκευές διατηρούσε την όψη του κλασικού οικογενειακού κρουαζιερόπλοιου. Προσωπικά πίστευα οτι η εταιρεία αυτή δηλ. η Classic απευθυνόμενη σε ένα συγκεκριμένο κοινό, θα μπορούσε να διατηρήσει το στόλο της.Φαίνεται ομως οτι ο θάνατος του ιδρυτή της έφερε δυστυχώς τα πάνω-κάτω...


Και φοβάμαι φίλε Despo ότι η Classic International ήταν η τελευταία εταιρία (ακόμα και αν δεν είχε τις υψηλές προδιαγραφές ποιότητας στα καράβια της των μεγάλων γνωστών εταιριών), που είχε στον στόλο της κλασσικά καράβια που ήταν χάρμα οφθαλμών του επιβάτη και του καραβολάτρη. Πιστεύω πως χαιρετήσαμε μία εποχή που έφυγε για πάντα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ ωραίο κ εμπεριστατωμένο το αφίερωμα του φίλου ΤSS QAM.
Σίγουρα τo αρχικό σινιάλο της Arcalia,συμπτωματικά το ίδιο με της ΕΛΜΕΣ,παρέπεμπε στα χρώματα των Ποταμιάνων.
Πορτογάλος ναυτικός μου έλεγε πρόσφατα ότι όλα τα τελευταία υπερωκεάνεια κ φορτηγοποστάλια της χώρας του απασχοληθήκαν σαν οπλιταγωγά στους αποικιακούς πολέμους στην Αφρική κ αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα,εγώ θα πρόσθετα κ την πρώτη πετρελαϊκή κρίση,να εξαφανιστεί ο επιβατηγός στόλος της Πορτογαλίας ενώ θαυμάσια τα περισσότερα από αυτά θα μπορούσαν να μετασκευαστούν σε κρουαζιερόπλοια.
Εκείνα που ξέφυγαν, ως γνωστό πέρασαν σε ελληνικά χέρια.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σύμφωνα με την πληροφορία εδώ http://maritimematters.com/2013/02/classics-come-back/ υπάρχει μία ελπίδα επανεργοποίησης των καραβιών της CIC, κατά τον Πορτογάλο καραβολάτρη Luis Miguel Correia. Μου φαίνεται λίγο απίθανο αλλά ας περιμένουμε λίγο...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το όμορφο Funchal από το shipspotting.com φωτογραφημένο από τον γνωστό Πορτογάλο καραβολάτρη Luis Miguel Correia στις 15 Αυγούστου στην Λισαβώνα. Τα χρώματα είναι ίδια με τα αρχικά του και νομίζω ότι πρέπει να χειροκροτηθεί η προσπάθεια της νέας πορτογαλικής εταιρίας για το μεγάλο ρίσκο της αναβίωσης των κλασσικών καραβιών της πρώην Arcalia. 

ShipSpotting.com

© Lu&iacute;s Miguel Correia

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά αξιέπαινη προσπάθεια και μακάρι να βρούν το κοινό που θα τους ανταμοίψει. Βλέπουμε οτι τελικά η μετονομασία σε PORTO δεν έγινε και καλύτερα αφού εδώ και 52 χρόνια ταξιδεύει ως FUNCHAL. Λες να δούμε με μαύρη φορεσιά και τα DANAE - ATHENA; Θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα πάρουν τέτοιο χρώμα.

----------


## Giannis G.

Φυσικα και θα τα δουμε!!
Porto έχει γίνει το Arion 
Lisboa to Princess Danae 
και Azores το Athena

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το όμορφο Funchal από το shipspotting.com φωτογραφημένο από τον γνωστό Πορτογάλο καραβολάτρη Luis Miguel Correia στις 15 Αυγούστου στην Λισαβώνα. Τα χρώματα είναι ίδια με τα αρχικά του και νομίζω ότι πρέπει να χειροκροτηθεί η προσπάθεια της νέας πορτογαλικής εταιρίας για το μεγάλο ρίσκο της αναβίωσης των κλασσικών καραβιών της πρώην Arcalia. 
> 
> ShipSpotting.com
> 
> © Lu&iacute;s Miguel Correia


Πανεμορφο με την σκουρα φορεσια του !!!!!!




> Φυσικα και θα τα δουμε!!
> Porto έχει γίνει το Arion 
> Lisboa to Princess Danae 
> και Azores το Athena


Μακαρι να πετυχει αυτη η προσπαθεια ,για να βλεπουμε για  μερικα χρονια ακομη, αυτα τα ομορφα σκαρια !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Another great shot of the beautifully restored Funchal sailing once again. Apparently she is still berthed at Gothenburg and has had problems with the Maritime Authorities there and has not started her scheduled charter cruise in Scandinavia on 27th August as was planned. According to Cruise Talk it has something to do with her permits not being in order...real shame as she has made a comeback after almost going to the breakers!

(Photo courtesy Fredrik Koch Marinetraffic.com)

Henry.

Funchal at sea.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

FUNCHAL.jpg 28-9-08

Έχω τη γνώμη ότι η προέκταση στην πρύμη χάλασε τις ποσταλίσιες γραμμές του βαποριού.

Κάποτε είχα την ευκαιρία να μου μιλήσει ο συγχωρεμένος Γεώρ.Π.Ποταμιάνος γιά το ξεκίνημά του με το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ (ο πρόγονος του ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ ήταν δώρο γενεθλίων :Surprise:  του πατέρα του),την εμπλοκή του με την κρουαζιέρα κ την εγκατάσταση στην Λισαβώνα.
Δυστυχώς  η εταιρεία του ανήκει στο παρελθόν.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182431 28-9-08
> 
> Έχω τη γνώμη ότι η προέκταση στην πρύμη χάλασε τις ποσταλίσιες γραμμές του βαποριού.
> 
> Κάποτε είχα την ευκαιρία να μου μιλήσει ο συγχωρεμένος Γεώρ.Π.Ποταμιάνος γιά το ξεκίνημά του με το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ (ο πρόγονος του ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ ήταν δώρο γενεθλίων του πατέρα του),την εμπλοκή του με την κρουαζιέρα κ την εγκατάσταση στην Λισαβώνα.
> Δυστυχώς  η εταιρεία του ανήκει στο παρελθόν.


Οπως και η προέκταση της πρύμης του Arion φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οπως και η προέκταση της πρύμης του Arion φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη.


Φίλε TSS QAM,έτσι είναι αλλά δυστυχώς οι εταιρείες προσπαθούν να κερδίσουν έστω κ εις βάρος της εμφάνισης του πλοίου...

----------


## Ellinis

Χθες το σκάφος εκτέθηκε σε δημόσιο πλειστηριασμό και προέκυψε νέος αγοραστής, η βρετανική εταιρία ξενοδοχείων Signature Living. Ίσως έτσι το ιστορικό πια σκάφος καταφέρει να πάρει μια παράταση στη ζωή του.

----------


## Ellinis

Να γράψουμε οτι το πλοίο - μετά την αποτυχία της Signature - άλλαξε χέρια και το πήρε η ίδια εταιρία που πήρε το AZORES. Σκοπός τους είναι το FUNCAHL να μετατραπεί σε πλωτό ξενοδοχείο και όπως βλέπουμε στην ιστοσελίδα του πορτογάλλου καραβολάτρη L.M.Coreira, οι εργασίες έχουν ξεκινήσει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To Funchal χθες (14/12/2022) στην Λισαβωνα. Ουδεμια κινηση για ξενοδοχειο. Τιποτε.
Αλλα παραμενει καθαρο και σχετικα καλοβαμενο
.319403731_444633184367151_1971604966580085027_n.jpg318224402_820280299205382_363428009570414472_n.jpg319940207_1160799261256235_1077801679342435283_n.jpg319357915_802530860846676_6048778803134023911_n.jpg

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Η τελευταία άφιξη του καραβιού ,ενος πραγματικού καραβιού δηλαδή και όχι πλωτής πολυκατοικιας/ξενοδοχείου στις 11/10/2013

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Funchal-02.jpgπηγή photoship
K μία φωτο του πλοίου όπου τα χρώματα στο σινιάλο ναι μεν θυμίζουν την ΕΛΜΕΣ αλλά παραπέμπουν κ στα χρώματα της Νέας Ηπειρωτικής του Πέτρου ,πατέρα του Γεωργίου Ποταμιάνου
Εδώ το βαπόρι είναι χωρίς το χτίσιμο της πρύμης που χάλασε κάπως την εμφάνισή του.

----------

